# Eurotunnel Frequent Traveller.



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Looking at the dissatisfaction with DFDS perhaps the answer is to use MHF to link members who between them visit France 10 times ie 5 return trips.
One of them can then apply for Frequent Traveller status with the other going second on the application.

From memory, for a motorhome (a campervan to Eurotunnel) it will be possible to travel for £43 plus the the add-on which depends on what time you travel.
For instance going out after 16.00 and choosing to return from France before 12.00 will add £11 each way to the fare.

England-France return for £108 beats DFDS.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Thought that loophole was closed years ago


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Why a loophole? I've been sharing a multi-booking with another mHF member for a couple of years, dead easy and a good way to keep the costs down. We have 3 returns each this year, £108 return each one, and I can book them at short notice, also no extra charge for changes as long as the crossings are off peak.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah see what you mean.ie open joint account.That didn't used to exist when I had account. Cunning plan though.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

autostratus said:


> Looking at the dissatisfaction with DFDS perhaps the answer is to use MHF to link members who between them visit France 10 times ie 5 return trips.
> One of them can then apply for Frequent Traveller status with the other going second on the application.
> 
> From memory, for a motorhome (a campervan to Eurotunnel) it will be possible to travel for £43 plus the the add-on which depends on what time you travel.
> ...


Well I do two return trips a year, if you do three we have cracked it.:wink2: Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> Ah see what you mean.ie open joint account.That didn't used to exist when I had account. Cunning plan though.


.
http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/tickets/types/frequent-traveller/


----------

